

Tokyo Japan Hacker News Meet – Fri 18 June (in 2 days) - jason_tko
http://blog.webnet-it.co.jp/2010/06/01/hacker-news-tokyo-japan-meetup-2-%E2%80%93-friday-18th-of-june

======
rgrieselhuber
I'm in Mountain View now so I can't make it but have a great time!

------
patio11
Looking forward to seeing you all there!

~~~
jedschmidt
See ya there, safe trip up!

------
sashthebash
I will be in Tokyo in July and beginning of August. Hope you will have another
meeting!

~~~
chris11
Yeah, another one would be nice, I'm planning on taking a vacation in Japan in
late July, but I won't be able to make it down there this time.

------
msahil
hmmm i am gonna miss this one since i am in Kobe at customer site..but sure
would like to sit with you when i am back in Tokyo...some ideas spinning in my
head...

------
pwim
If I wasn't in Singapore for the week, I'd be there.

------
Xixi
I wish I could come, but I'm stuck in Kobe!

~~~
jason_tko
Thats why they made the Shinkansen :)

~~~
msahil
mee to stuck in Kobe but 18th friday is working so its not possible to
join...please plan the next one on a weekend :-)

------
RichardInJapan
I'll be there, should be another fun night!

------
steveklabnik
Oh man, if this were happening like two weeks later... I'll be spending a
whole week in Tokyo.

If anyone wants to get together then, send me an email.

~~~
donw
Let's do an informal meetup; I'm spending the weekend vising an old friend in
Sado, so I can't make it on Friday, either.

Not to complain too much, but two days' notice?

~~~
jason_tko
Actually, this is a final role call.

The blog post has been up since the 1st of June, and was previously posted to
HN 2 weeks ago at : <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1394658>.

~~~
donw
Ah, my bad then -- didn't see that at all. :(

